# 54cm top tube, small frame, 51 seatpost gravel/adventure/racing bike



## bikingdad90 (21 Apr 2020)

I am in the market for my 30th a nice gravel/adventure/endurance disc brake bike or a nice racing bike.

If it has disc brakes it must have either post or flat mount brakes and the hubs must be thruaxle (or convert from QR to thruaxle) to be able to upgrade in the future to hydraulic brakes or upgrade the wheelset easily relative to the value of the bike. 

Preferably would like a ‘clean‘ look handlebar with underbar tape routed cabling.

I am only 5ft 7 and short on the leg so suit a 51 seat tube, 54cm top tube or small frame. 

Cash price I can pay is £300 for used or if going for new would need to be on the Halfords cycle2work and maximum I can afford is about £600.
Any ideas what I should go for? I am based in Teesside for local collection or if you can post will pay for a courier. In no huge rush so willing to wait until a bike box can be located.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Apr 2020)

Look and see what Decathlon has.


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2020)

The websites seem to be down so can’t check specs but this may meet your needs
https://www.halfords.com/bikes/adve...enture-bike---52-54.5-57cm-frames-445620.html
https://www.cyclerepublic.com/voodoo-nakisi-mens-adventure-bike-2020.html
QR though looking at pics https://www.bikeradar.com/features/550-now-buys-you-a-proper-gravel-bike/

i think you’ll struggle to get your spec for £300 used esp given it’s difficult to buy used now.
Doesn’t the frame need to be thru axle compatible, not just the wheels?


----------



## Cycleops (22 Apr 2020)

The linked Voodoo would be the nearest to your spec for the money new.
Why would through axles enable you to convert to hydraulic discs later?
You may find something second hand but might not get all your requirements.
Good luck.


----------



## BigTam (26 Apr 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> I am in the market for my 30th a nice gravel/adventure/endurance disc brake bike or a nice racing bike.
> 
> If it has disc brakes it must have either post or flat mount brakes and the hubs must be thruaxle (or convert from QR to thruaxle) to be able to upgrade in the future to hydraulic brakes or upgrade the wheelset easily relative to the value of the bike.
> 
> ...



I have a BMC Granfondo disc GF02 105, 2015 model, 51cm, in good condition, running Conti Gatorskins and just had new bar tape fitted. The frame was replaced under warranty in 2017, it was originally lime green but they fitted it with the Ultegra frame and it is now black. Check this link for the spec.

https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/bmc/granfondo-gf02-disc-105
Im only in North Shields, would be happy to deliver, wanting £250.


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Apr 2020)

Bugger, literally only today I bought myself a new bike! Looks tasty.


----------

